# saddle pads!



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

All right what kind of saddle pads should i use for english riding? i want to get a fleece one but then i have seen people use that and i a quilted one. so i am confused as what to use. if any one knows a cheap place where i can get a baby blue saddle pad that is quilted let me know please! thanks!


----------



## kool rider84 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey!
i use a memory foam pad from Hilason and i love it! Hilason has 3 different types of saddle pads, inflatable one, memory foam one and also a gel one. they have them for every type of saddle! 

Overall i loved the memory foam the best. they have a type of shock absorbing properties 

SADDLE PADS

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

Now that I have been on the "saddle pad" trail for a while now, a few things I have discovered. the simplest pad for your need is probably a "schooling" pad..
Durable, absorbs sweat fairly well, has some saddle-to-horse cushion. After that., it becomes trying to fit a "not exactly" fit saddle to the horses back... Although not exactly the best protocol, if the fit isn't far off, pads are available to put more cushion between saddle and your horses back. Works ok provided your horse is comfortable, and you can later fix this with a correct fit saddle somewhere soon down the road...


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Right now I currently use a wither relief half pad on top of a really thin baby pad. I only use the baby pad to keep the half pad somewhat clean. I'm asking for a thinline halfpad for Christmas which I am so excited to try.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Okay, i think i might do a quilted one.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

i have three. a polypad(nice thick one for winter, warm high wicking but still thick) and medium on which is half fleece and a thin one. it means i can change them as i need or want them:wink:


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

What are you going to be doing? If you're showing, especially in open shows, you use a white pad.
If you do dressage, you use a square white pad.
Hunters use shaped white fleece pads.
Random riding you can use what ever you want.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

If you're looking for a nice but inexpensive all purpose pad, here's a nice one in baby blue (I actually just ordered it for myself as well, it's from a local tack shop that I get a TON of my stuff from!) 

Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supplies | Product Information


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Those are nice, thank fits


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

As an edit to my above post: they are currently out of stock, but the tack shop told me if you put one on back order they'll come in 2-3 weeks...so I'm waiting on mine, I just ordered it last week...I'll let you know when it arrives!


----------



## fedex (Nov 14, 2008)

I find that a baby pad or square pad with a half pad gives me the most close contact. Otherwise, I use a fitted fleece pad by itself.


----------



## masterid2 (Jan 1, 2009)

Here you can get all types of *Saddle Pad* at *Agritura*. This site provide other all types of Horse related products in reasonable price. I purchased Saddle from this site. Its very comfortable with me and my horse. These Saddle Pad Collection introducing a whole new breed of saddle pads. such, Best Site.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i use both ... a quilted square pad and fluffy one that is the shape of the saddle


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

You can get a nice light blue quilted pad at Dover for about $10 on sale - which is often.


----------

